# Gig pics - post 'em here!



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I thought it would be fun to have a thread for gig pics, so here is Saturday night's gig:










Not a super high quality pic, but it'll do.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for starting this. Here's my band AnjChito at the Hunter's Public House last Saturday, May 7. We were supposed to play as a trio but decided to add our drummer who is also a percussionist. Was glad we could all fit into that tiny stage. LOL 
BTW During this show, except for the percussion, we were all plugged into a Bose L1 Pro 8. I was still using a Milkman The Amp with the cab as our guitar monitor but it is also plugged into the Pro8. 3 vocals, saxophone, guitar and bass are all plugged into it.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> Thanks for starting this. Here's my band AnjChito at the Hunter's Public House. We were supposed to play as a trio but decided to add our drummer who is also a percussionist. Was glad we could all fit into that tiny stage. LOL
> View attachment 417003


Great pic my friends !!!!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Heres a few of mine at local jams. A lot of fun


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

marcos said:


> Heres a few of mine at local jams. A lot of fun
> View attachment 417004
> View attachment 417005
> View attachment 417006


Is this at Danby's?Let me know when you are going the next time. Its pretty close to where I live.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> Is this at Danby's?Let me know when you are going the next time. Its pretty close to where I live.


Yes sir buddy. Let you know .


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Nice pics fellas, thanks!

One suggestion: maybe give us a bit of info on the guitar/gear pictured with you.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

polyslax said:


> Nice pics fellas, thanks!
> 
> One suggestion: maybe give us a bit of info on the guitar/gear pictured with you.


Thanks!
I'm using a 2019 Gibson es235 into a Milkman The Amp 50 into a custom 10" cab for smaller stages. On bigger stages, I bring in a pedalboard and plug into a Milkman Creamer or a Carr Rambler.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

My band has no business being on a stage this big, but we're back this May 28. Remember, who you know is important ;-)



















Gretsch Centre Block Silver Falcon 2012 (a prototype actually). Into The Amp from Milkman, then DI to the PA.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's from a previous show last April 13 at the Bar Robo/Queen St Fare.










This is from the Rainbow Bistro last April 17.









Here's me at the Queen St Fare.









In both shows, I was using a 2019 Gibson es235 with a Milkman Creamer and my regular pedalboard.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

The New Variants at The Nest

I’m playing a Yamaha TBRX504 bass through a EHX Batallion DI/compressor/distortion into a Traynor SB110 amp and the PA. One of the guitars is a Martin, the other a Larrivee. They both use a DI and pedals into the PA. Drums are Roland. PA is a Soundcraft mixer into a Bose line array.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

man... I need a band.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

polyslax said:


> Nice pics fellas, thanks!
> 
> One suggestion: maybe give us a bit of info on the guitar/gear pictured with you.


Good idea buddy. My Fiesta CS partscaster Strat and MJT Tele build into a Fendre Pro JR. Limited Fawn edition. Great little amp that gets the job done.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> Here's from a previous show last April 13 at the Bar Robo/Queen St Fare.
> View attachment 417033
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pics my friend !!!!!


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

marcos said:


> Good idea buddy. My Fiesta CS partscaster Strat and MJT Tele build into a Fendre Pro JR. Limited Fawn edition. Great little amp that gets the job done.


Ok, I wondered if that was Fiesta. In the first shot it almost looks like Capri orange. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

marcos said:


> Awesome pics my friend !!!!!


Been paying people to take photos in some of the gigs. hahahaha


----------



## Shawn B. (Aug 10, 2012)

Last month at London Brewing Cooperative. PRS408 into my homemade Princeton Reverb (housed in an old Gibson Maestro cab with a JBLD120F). Can't see the amp in the picture, which is too bad, because it's pretty!


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

A couple of years ago when there was plenty gigging. It's coming back again now. We have 2 under our belt. 2 more booked in the next 5 weeks.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Ok, I'll play along!

Greenfields Public House








Irene's Pub








Greenfields Public House








Barrymore's Music Hall








The Rainbow Bistro








Greenfields Public house


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

nonreverb said:


> Ok, I'll play along! Great pics Richard !!!!!
> View attachment 417159
> 
> View attachment 417160
> ...


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks marcos!


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

In the fine weather


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not sure what the photographer was trying to frame in this shot, but this is the fiddle/guitar duo I mention sometimes, playing a recent church open house gig. Masks aren't the most flattering look, I'd say, but rules are rules.


----------



## joly77 (8 mo ago)

Wow, it's nice..


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

AnjChito show last night at Pubwells in Ottawa.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Had another show, no one to take photos so just the stage with our gear. LOL Was a great one though, lots of energy, we got unexpected folks from Mexico and also from Montreal. We even had dinner with them. Most stayed and watched the whole show. Also after having played two small bars and holding back on the volume, we got a chance to kinda play like we would normally do. Drummer was pounding hard on those skins, towards the end, my amp was starting to overdrive and I play clean LOL. I'm taking the Rambler next time.


----------



## TheGASisReal (Mar 2, 2020)

First gig since January 2020
Toronto @ Eglinton Grand, for my best friend's wedding. Sitting in with some local Toronto legends!










Not the greatest pic, but for those curious, I was playing a Suhr Classic through a Sinewave CYN1 (basically a 100 watt Two Rock).

*L to R:* Mick Maratta, Mike Branton, Jordan John, Prakash John, myself


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Last night’s outdoor gig for the Squamish Off Road Cycling Association. It was pouring rain so we had to move the stage to a deck off the master bedroom which was covered. The drums were in the master bedroom  Over 100 in attendance and they were dancing in the rain for two hours. Hardy group those mountain bikers.

Setting up. The PA speakers were out in the rain covered in plastic.









The small stage with the drums behind us in the bedroom.









The view from the drums


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

We haven't been able to get back on track since not jamming through all of Covid, and everyone being in different towns. We have some more recording plans which will likely spark a gig. But here's a pre-covid show. I'm playing the orange Reverend into an Orange Tiny Terror (I like orange).


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Another out door gig. Four birthday parties. This was at the start. As the sun went down the temperature dropped. We had to retune after every song.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

We played at our local legion as they celebrated their 90th anniversary. My one band (where I sing and play guitar) opened for my other band (where I play bass). A few other local bands played as well and it was a fantastic day.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Today's show at Buster's Bar and Grill in Kanata. We had a lot of fun. There was a group of 30 people (meetup group) that showed up and it was great coz they came to listen. We've been working with sound guys during our shows and it does help specially not having to worry how we are sounding out there. The sound guy for this show, raised my amp to ear level. LOL I had doubts about it at the beginning, but man, it does work for me. I think I'm raising my amp higher and see how that works. One more thing, that es390 is awesome. I played standing up about 80% of the time.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

solo at SMOKE MEAT PETES!
best ever eatin' after the gig on L'ill Perrot


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Damn, I thought that last Greenfields pic was Pat Metheny for a sec.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

More photos at Buster's Bar and Grill. See how high my amp was. LOL


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Chito Great pic! Great guitar! Great shirt!...Great guitarist...of course!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

greco said:


> @Chito Great pic! Great guitar! Great shirt!...Great guitarist...of course!
> View attachment 420572


That is very kind of you Dave! When are you coming down to Ottawa?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chito said:


> When are you coming down to Ottawa?


I'm not sure. The plans were changed and now the folks in Ottawa are coming this way at the end of June. 
I suspect that we will now go to Ottawa in the fall as it is likely that my wife will go to Poland to see her mother in the late summer.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

greco said:


> I'm not sure. The plans were changed and now the folks in Ottawa are coming this way at the end of June.
> I suspect that we will now go to Ottawa in the fall as it is likely that my wife will go to Poland to see her mother in the late summer.


It's all good. I'm still not able to change the date for our gig during the RW Memorial. So I guess I'll see you in the fall sometime.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yesterday at the inaugural Kawartha Lakes Concert in the Park:


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

From our recent gig in Brockville.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

At the Gananoque Brewing Company. I'm playing a Yamaha p255 and vocals through an EV ZLX12P. Rob, on guitar, is playing a nylon-strung Godin and vocals through a Fishman. The nylon strung guitar works very well in the mix with piano.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Had a gig tonight at a church that has been converted into a restaurant bar. What was interesting was that I have forgotten about this gig. LOL We have 8 shows this month and I lost track of this one. I arranged this with the bar a month ago and forgot all about it. I usually create an event page for each gig for a few reasons, one of which is so I can keep track of when, where, what time etc.. This one there was nothing.
So this afternoon at 3:30 I received an email from the bar asking me to send them an invoice so they could issue a cheque to pay us. I was going, when is this gig? I checked my emails and the bar's website. And found out we were playing tonight. LOL So next thing was to contact singer and sax player, Angie. She goes, "dude it's almost 4, what time are we suppose to play?" I said 7:00. LOL Then she said, let's do it. So now I got at least a duo to play. Then I contacted our bass player, Marco. And he said where and what time. I said we should be there by 6 and gave him the address. He said I'll be there.
Well we pulled it off. We all got there at 6pm. Did the setup and also did a short soundcheck just in time to start playing. We had a great time.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> Had a gig tonight at a church that has been converted into a restaurant bar. What was interesting was that I have forgotten about this gig. LOL We have 8 shows this month and I lost track of this one. I arranged this with the bar a month ago and forgot all about it. I usually create an event page for each gig for a few reasons, one of which is so I can keep track of when, where, what time etc.. This one there was nothing.
> So this afternoon at 3:30 I received an email from the bar asking me to send them an invoice so they could issue a cheque to pay us. I was going, when is this gig? I checked my emails and the bar's website. And found out we were playing tonight. LOL So next thing was to contact singer and sax player, Angie. She goes, "dude it's almost 4, what time are we suppose to play?" I said 7:00. LOL Then she said, let's do it. So now I got at least a duo to play. Then I contacted our bass player, Marco. And he said where and what time. I said we should be there by 6 and gave him the address. He said I'll be there.
> Well we pulled it off. We all got there at 6pm. Did the setup and also did a short soundcheck just in time to start playing. We had a great time.
> 
> View attachment 425382


You need a manager buddy LOL. Good for you guys and looking cool as usual my friends.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Chito said:


> Had a gig tonight at a church that has been converted into a restaurant bar. What was interesting was that I have forgotten about this gig. LOL We have 8 shows this month and I lost track of this one. I arranged this with the bar a month ago and forgot all about it. I usually create an event page for each gig for a few reasons, one of which is so I can keep track of when, where, what time etc.. This one there was nothing.
> So this afternoon at 3:30 I received an email from the bar asking me to send them an invoice so they could issue a cheque to pay us. I was going, when is this gig? I checked my emails and the bar's website. And found out we were playing tonight. LOL So next thing was to contact singer and sax player, Angie. She goes, "dude it's almost 4, what time are we suppose to play?" I said 7:00. LOL Then she said, let's do it. So now I got at least a duo to play. Then I contacted our bass player, Marco. And he said where and what time. I said we should be there by 6 and gave him the address. He said I'll be there.
> Well we pulled it off. We all got there at 6pm. Did the setup and also did a short soundcheck just in time to start playing. We had a great time.
> 
> View attachment 425382


Whoa! That's stressful. Nice to have flexible bandmates!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

1SweetRide said:


> From our recent gig in Brockville.
> 
> View attachment 425016


I assume you are not the one in the Metallica tee?? What I love about this thread is putting some faces to the names and seeing members in real life outside a post. This is one of my favourite threads.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Verne said:


> I assume you are not the one in the Metallica tee?? What I love about this thread is putting some faces to the names and seeing members in real life outside a post. This is one of my favourite threads.


Lol, that's my niece who did sound for us. I'm in the leather hat to her right holding the silver guitar.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

1SweetRide said:


> Lol, that's my niece who did sound for us. I'm in the leather hat to her right holding the silver guitar.


Is it just this pic, or do you and the drummer look kinda similar??


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Is it just this pic, or do you and the drummer look kinda similar??


They're brothers.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Chito said:


> They're brothers.


Look up "gullible" in the dictionary, you will know what I look like. 

Seriously Chito?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Seriously Chito?


Yes. That's Mark's brother Tom. I've jammed with these guys and has been to one of their shows.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Chito said:


> Yes. That's Mark's brother Tom. I've jammed with these guys and has been to one of their shows.


See, smart enough to spot the resemblance, dumb enough to think I'm being strung along.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@SWLABR Admission is the first step to reco........errrrr...........good luck.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Verne said:


> @SWLABR Admission is the first step to reco........errrrr...........good luck.


Wha, what?!?!? Wait! You’re not gonna finish? Good luck with what?

C’mon guys!!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Lol. Yup. We’re bros.


----------



## Hendo (Jun 19, 2021)

Alan Small said:


> solo at SMOKE MEAT PETES!
> best ever eatin' after the gig on L'ill Perrot
> View attachment 420553


That’s a great spot!!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

At the Stouffville Strawberry Festival last Saturday:










Part of the York-Durham Fingerstyle Guitar Association showcase. My set was all-Canadian!


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Hendo said:


> That’s a great spot!!


I could eat that smoked meat every day!!! My heart surgeon might have a comment on the results🤔


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

bw66 said:


> At the Stouffville Strawberry Festival last Saturday:
> 
> View attachment 425461
> 
> ...


Holy cow that's a lot of speakers pointed at you! Looks like a great space to play. Beautiful.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

1SweetRide said:


> Holy cow that's a lot of speakers pointed at you! Looks like a great space to play. Beautiful.


Only one of them was turned on. The amp behind me wasn't mine and the extra monitor was for the 4-piece later in the day.

It is a pretty cool space, but the food truck area blocked the sightlines from the rest of the festival, so unless you knew we were there, there wasn't much opportunity for "drop-ins". One truck fired up a big generator part way through my set because they didn't want to pay $30 for a power drop. (I know from recent experience that it costs a little more than a dollar an hour to run a generator, so their cheapness cost them money over the course of the weekend.) It didn't take long for the festival organizers to resolve the issue to everyone's satisfaction (more-or-less).

The weather was perfect!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

^^^ Like when the Roadies for Judas Priest started sound checking during Megadeth's set!! Well.. not really, but seriously annoying. 

It does look like a cool venue.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

https://www.guitarworld.com/news/dave-mustaine-rants-at-judas-priest-guitar-tech


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I wish he'd just say what he really meant. Hard to read between the lines with that guy.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

bw66 said:


> At the Stouffville Strawberry Festival last Saturday:
> 
> View attachment 425461
> 
> ...


Cool. I like summer festivals like that, outside, where people are more relaxed.

A former Celtic band I was in played that festival, in the ‘90s. Our set was not all Canadian.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

We've had 3 shows in the last week with another one coming up tomorrow. This one was from last night's ' Annual Stittsville Front Porch Concert Series". We have been playing in this event since it started in 2020 during the pandemic. First time we played as a trio and was hoping to have the full band but our drummer was on holidays.









Here is a different perspective.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Chito said:


>


I like your bassist's G&L. I used to have the single pup version, same colour.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Chito said:


> We've had 3 shows in the last week with another one coming up tomorrow. This one was from last night's ' Annual Stittsville Front Porch Concert Series". We have been playing in this event since it started in 2020 during the pandemic. First time we played as a trio and was hoping to have the full band but our drummer was on holidays.
> View attachment 425636
> 
> 
> ...


We've had to turn down 7 gigs so far as some of my bandmates spend the summer camping and travelling. Any bass players out there want to sub in?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah he loves it too. Smaller and lighter than the Fender Jazz Elite 5 he was using.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I like your bassist's G&L. I used to have the single pup version, same colour.


Yeah he loves it too. It's lighter than the Fender Jazz Elite 5 he used to play.




1SweetRide said:


> We've had to turn down 7 gigs so far as some of my bandmates spend the summer camping and travelling. Any bass players out there want to sub in?


Wow thats a lot to turndown. I guess it depends on what your goal is with the band. I usually ask people ahead of time so I know when they are not available. And I hardly ever turn down gigs. I'll usually ask for another date if possible. My bass player and drummer are also very committed to what we are doing. And they know I will book as much shows as I can. Maybe it's time to check out bandmix.ca and see if you have any options around. I find more people are joining it. In my last 2 bands, I found a majority of the members in that site. Including my present drummer and bass player.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Chito said:


> We've had 3 shows in the last week with another one coming up tomorrow. This one was from last night's ' Annual Stittsville Front Porch Concert Series". We have been playing in this event since it started in 2020 during the pandemic. First time we played as a trio and was hoping to have the full band but our drummer was on holidays.
> View attachment 425636
> 
> 
> ...


K - I give up. What are you using for vocals?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> K - I give up. What are you using for vocals?


We used 2 Bose L1 Pro 8s for this show. I was suprised at how clear her vocals was and I thought it was loud enough. We usually use one Pro 8 when we play as a trio in a bar. Here is what we plug into that, 3 vocals, saxophone, guitar and bass.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Our bass player couldn't make the gig as his wife was having a baby. So we played as trio, vox/sax. guitar and congas/percussion. It was interesting as we have never played together as a trio. Didn't take long for us to get going though. We're used to playing as a duo so it was not too bad adding congas and percussion.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

We had a great show last night. Thanks to @Chito for coming to say hello.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> We had a great show last night. Thanks to @Chito for coming to say hello.
> 
> View attachment 427035


Was going to take a photo but totally forgot about it. ughhh... Good show.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

All set up to play all day at a private backyard show in keswick, Ontario.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Hell yeah!! That right there is my kind of party


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

The view from up top of the natural amphitheater


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Hope you have comfortable running shoes for when the noise police show. AHHAHAAH. Coool. Have a great show.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Mikev7305 said:


> View attachment 427072
> 
> 
> All set up to play all day at a private backyard show in keswick, Ontario.


Turn it up so we can all hear you


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

The New Variants, July 16, 2022, at The Locavore Bar and Grill


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Nice cozy setup.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

First of our 3 consecutive shows this weekend. Last night at the Pera Bar & Bistro in Kanata.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

No drummer this time?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> No drummer this time?


No. For small bars/restaurants, we've decided we'll play now as a trio. If bass can't make it, we'll play with congas and percussion. Tonight we're playing at the Brew Revolution Brewery and all 4 of us will be playing but not drums, congas and percussion it will be. So for these 3 shows, first night, vox/sax, guitar, bass. Tonight it will be the four of us, vox/sax, guitar, bass and congas/percussion. Tomorrow at noon when we play at the Vibration Studio, its going to be the 4 of us again but our drummer will be playing with a full kit.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I wasn't able to get a photo for the 2nd night gig, but here is from the 3rd one at the Vibration Studios in Osgoode. Great crowd. We love it there as people specifically come to watch the bands play as opposed to people dining or just having a drink and the music is secondary. It feels like they come to watch a concert. Very few are having conversations and they focus on what you are doing. Fun show and very appreciative crowd plus the owners are very nice people. The band has also become very tight after playing 11 shows this July.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Enjoy your gigs everyone! I'm pretty much retired from gigging now. I'm not saying never, but it's not in my plans.

I played a lot of shows and always tried to give the folks a good reason to stay.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Enjoy your gigs everyone! I'm pretty much retired from gigging now. I'm not saying never, but it's not in my plans.
> 
> I played a lot of shows and always tried to give the folks a good reason to stay.
> 
> ...


Cool pics, looks like you all were having a blast.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Cool pics, looks like you all were having a blast.


Always. Somewhere along the line, I started viewing every gig as potentially the last one. That helped me to appreciate what a joy it was.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Always. Somewhere along the line, I started viewing every gig as potentially the last one. That helped me to appreciate what a joy it was.


What made you decide to stop?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> What made you decide to stop?


1. I think for me, to some extent, the times changed and I didn't.
2. A growing distaste for booze and what it does to people, the whole culture associated with alcohol.
3. Realization that the value society places on live music lies somewhere below that of the folks cleaning up the tables and washing dishes.
4. I'm a morning person, LOL.
5. Health concerns.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Milkman said:


> 1. I think for me, to some extent, the times changed and I didn't.
> 2. A growing distaste for booze and what it does to people, the whole culture associated with alcohol.
> 3. Realization that the value society places on live music lies somewhere below that of the folks cleaning up the tables and washing dishes.
> 4. I'm a morning person, LOL.
> 5. Health concerns.


That's great insight. I'm not liking these gigs that finish at midnight. Most people are gone by 11:00 anyway. Hope your health improves.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> That's great insight. I'm not liking these gigs that finish at midnight. Most people are gone by 11:00 anyway. Hope your health improves.



Thanks. For most club gigs I was playing, the first set (typically three sets) didn't begin until 10:00 PM. Last set finished around 2:00 AM, meaning I was lucky to get to bed by 4:00 AM.

My health is not so bad, but the way I was doing shows, it was a lot of work and I can still enjoy guitars now without all the stress. I never looked at gigging as a business. I wanted to take whatever gear I needed to do a kick assed show and that generally meant way more that the "budget" would support. There came a point where I started to feel underpaid and underappreciated, not at all by the audience, but by the venues / owners.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Friday:


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

allthumbs56 said:


> Friday:
> 
> View attachment 428761


What’s the guy at the back stage left playing? Keys?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Not a gig exactly, but the furthest from home I've ever performed - the open mic at Castlegar's Tailout Brewery. Lot's of fun!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Milkman said:


> 1. I think for me, to some extent, the times changed and I didn't.
> 2. A growing distaste for booze and what it does to people, the whole culture associated with alcohol.
> 3. Realization that the value society places on live music lies somewhere below that of the folks cleaning up the tables and washing dishes.
> 4. I'm a morning person, LOL.
> 5. Health concerns.


Agree 100% on your comments Mike especially #2 and #3 . Used to gig 4-5 nights a week and hated drunk people and got away from the whole bar club scene all together. Best decision i ever made. Now its mostly Legion halls restaurants, private parties and such.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

marcos said:


> Agree 100% on your comments Mike especially #2 and #3 . Used to gig 4-5 nights a week and hated drunk people and got away from the whole bar club scene all together. Best decision i ever made. Now its mostly Legion halls restaurants, private parties and such.


Yeah, I'm not bitter about it. I've never been a drinker, and I'm cool with everybody choosing their own poison, but for me it just got tiresome. Maybe if I also drank and was in the same mind set as the bar patrons I might have continued, but I have no regrets. 

It's just hard to relate to people when they're so impacted by something like booze when you yourself are stone cold sober.

Anyway, to those who still gig, my compliments and respect.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I hope nobody minds that I'm posting these old pics in this thread (even though I don't gig anymore). This was a show I put together in 2008.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I hope nobody minds that I'm posting these old pics in this thread (even though I don't gig anymore). This was a show I put together in 2008.
> 
> Great pics !!!! You can tell you put your heart and soul into these shows.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Milkman said:


> I hope nobody minds that I'm posting these old pics in this thread (even though I don't gig anymore). This was a show I put together in 2008.
> 
> View attachment 429246
> 
> ...


You guys seem really pro. Too bad you gave it up. Must have been some great times had by all.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> You guys seem really pro. Too bad you gave it up. Must have been some great times had by all.


Well, we sure did love putting on a show and worked hard on getting the music down. Like I said, no regrets. R.O.I. was never a consideration.

The days when nightclubs were packed in support of live music most nights seem to have passed.

If I get a chance to get up and play a couple of tunes in front of a crowd someday that's fine. In the meantime, I still love being around guitars.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> What’s the guy at the back stage left playing? Keys?


No keys- no guy. Just us three. A trick of the light perhaps.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

allthumbs56 said:


> No keys- no guy. Just us three. A trick of the light perhaps.


Weird. Now that I look at it closer, yeah. Just the painting and the lighting. If you hear the haunting sound of keys at the next one, let me know.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Outdoor gig with only half the stage in the shade. With our normal lineup I was in the sun the whole 4 hours. It was a member’s only gig at a golf club after a club tournament. I had new Fender stage monitor I picked up on an Amazon warehouse deal. It had obviously been opened but not a scratch on it and it didn’t miss a beat spending the whole gig in 33 degree sun. It so hot it almost burned my hand loading out.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

You are a tougher soul than I. I couldn't even stand for an hour let alone 4 in the hot sun.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> You are a tougher soul than I. I couldn't even stand for an hour let alone 4 in the hot sun.


Four hours included setup, sound check, 1/2 hour in the shade sipping a beer, 2 hours performing, then tear down.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Kerry Brown said:


> Four hours included setup, sound check, 1/2 hour in the shade sipping a beer, 2 hours performing, then tear down.


Not so bad then. Sounds like the typical gig time.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

allthumbs56 said:


> No keys- no guy. Just us three. A trick of the light perhaps.


Oh thank God!!! I tried and tried, I did not see someone. I thought I was losing it. Glad it's just @1SweetRide and not me!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Played at the patio of the Pera Bar and Bistro in Kanata Centrum in Ottawa last night. It was hot but it got a bit cooler later.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

This is where we played last Satuday. It was an "All White" Cookout organized by the Burbs Meetup group in Ottawa. Over 100 people showed up.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Chito said:


> This is where we played last Satuday. It was an "All White" Cookout organized by the Burbs Meetup group in Ottawa. Over 100 people showed up.
> 
> View attachment 433421


All white combined with BBQ food? You guys are braver than me.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> All white combined with BBQ food? You guys are braver than me.


We didn't actually eat there. We came, played, socialized a bit, then left. LOL We went to see the reggae band that my sax player plays in and that's where we had dinner. She was suppose to play with them that night but we had this gig so she backed out of that one. The temp was 31c but the organizer set it up so that the stage is out of the sun, which helped quite a bit. We also didn't have our regular drummer as he was unavailable so we had someone sit in for this show. All in all it was a great event.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Chito said:


> This is where we played last Satuday. It was an "All White" Cookout organized by the Burbs Meetup group in Ottawa. Over 100 people showed up.
> 
> View attachment 433421


I was going to say you should not support racism, then I saw what everyone was wearing. Herself will not allow me to wear white, it’s always ruined?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

MarkM said:


> I was going to say you should not support racism, then I saw what everyone was wearing. Herself will not allow me to wear white, it’s always ruined?


I was surprised when I first found out about the event. But the organizer and the owner of the house where it was held is a black guy. And I've spoken with a few Africans and they said it's an event that happens in Africa all the time.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Chito said:


> I was surprised when I first found out about the event. But the organizer and the owner of the house where it was held is a black guy. And I've spoken with a few Africans and they said it's an event that happens in Africa all the time.


Do they do this in Southern USA as well?

I was in Columbia, TN sometime around 2010 and passed by a big sign advertising an all white BBQ and I was absolutely horrified that anything so overtly racist could possibly be held in today's world.

Maybe I jumped to conclusions.

I may have even posted about it here.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Do they do this in Southern USA as well?
> 
> I was in Columbia, TN sometime around 2010 and passed by a big sign advertising an all white BBQ and I was absolutely horrified that anything so overtly racist could possibly be held in today's world.
> 
> ...


I have no clue. But I won't be surprised if it is what you think it is. Maybe it's an ad for the "White Barbecue Sauce" from Alabama.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

White parties are a world wide thing gentlemen.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Mark Brown said:


> White parties are a world wide thing gentlemen.


For a second there I thought you said 'panties'.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

What is the meaning of a white party?


White Parties take place all over the United States and *attendees wear white*. The parties began in an effort to raise money for HIV/AIDS research and Compass continues that tradition.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Two gigs this weekend, but I only have pics for one - Heritage Day at our local Museum:

















Pics are grainy, because they were heavily backlit and I had to crank the gain when editing them, but they are the best I have.

They had a blacksmith doing demos not far away - he was not hammering in time with the music - more of a distraction than one might imagine.🤨


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

bw66 said:


> Two gigs this weekend, but I only have pics for one - Heritage Day at our local Museum:
> 
> View attachment 434176
> View attachment 434177
> ...


That a Shure mic? The new re-issue?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

1SweetRide said:


> That a Shure mic? The new re-issue?


Thanks for asking - I could talk about that mic all day long. I love it.

It's a Shure 55SH, which is a descendant of the Shure 55 that Elvis made famous. Shure currently has two 55-style mics, that one and the Super 55 - which I'm pretty sure is the newer of the two. The Super 55 is a "better" mic in that it has a more accurate capsule (I think it's the same capsule as the Beta58), but I like the 55SH better because it has a better internal windscreen, it doesn't have as tight of a cardioid pattern, and it seems to suit my voice. I never run at high stage volumes so the wider pick-up pattern isn't a problem for me and I move in and out of the mic a lot so I don't love having a tonne of proximity effect. The only drawback is it has a switch, which can be a pain in the ass. I'm pretty sure that the switch can be disabled pretty easily by cutting a wire, but I haven't worked up the confidence to cut it yet.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

bw66 said:


> Thanks for asking - I could talk about that mic all day long. I love it.
> 
> It's a Shure 55SH, which is a descendant of the Shure 55 that Elvis made famous. Shure currently has two 55-style mics, that one and the Super 55 - which I'm pretty sure is the newer of the two. The Super 55 is a "better" mic in that it has a more accurate capsule (I think it's the same capsule as the Beta58), but I like the 55SH better because it has a better internal windscreen, it doesn't have as tight of a cardioid pattern, and it seems to suit my voice. I never run at high stage volumes so the wider pick-up pattern isn't a problem for me and I move in and out of the mic a lot so I don't love having a tonne of proximity effect. The only drawback is it has a switch, which can be a pain in the ass. I'm pretty sure that the switch can be disabled pretty easily by cutting a wire, but I haven't worked up the confidence to cut it yet.


It's a beautiful mic and bonus that it sounds great too. I've been interested in these for a while.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

1SweetRide said:


> It's a beautiful mic and bonus that it sounds great too. I've been interested in these for a while.


Yes, it can't be beat for style - it could sound a lot worse and I might still use it.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Sunday afternoon's gig at the Lloyd House in Mount Albert. A bit chilly for the folks in the audience.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Today's gig at Whitevale Porchfest:


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Heres mine from yesterday !!!! Does a parade count as a gig ? LOL


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

marcos said:


> Heres mine from yesterday !!!! Does a parade count as a gig ? LOL
> View attachment 437587


That's pretty cool!!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> That's pretty cool!!


Thanks bro. This is our 6-7th year doing this. Smaller turn out this year and less floats. This pm going back to play at the Richmond fair with another band .


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I don't have pics yet, but this is a quick video of us playing at the Turbo Haus in Montreal last weekend. What a fantastic venue! 








This was us playing "Acid Freak" last weekend at the Turbo Haus. Tomorrow we'll play it outdoors in the sun as part of Porchfest - Balconfête. The show... | By DEATH DRIVE | Facebook


269 views, 7 likes, 5 loves, 0 comments, 10 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from DEATH DRIVE: This was us playing "Acid Freak" last weekend at the Turbo Haus. Tomorrow we'll play it outdoors in the sun...




fb.watch




Yesterday we played outdoors in front of a book/record store as part of what's called a Porchfest. I'll post for that too once I've got something to share.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

This is from a couple of weeks ago at our office summer prty


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

marcos said:


> Thanks bro. This is our 6-7th year doing this. Smaller turn out this year and less floats. This pm going back to play at the Richmond fair with another band .


I would've gone to the Richmond fair but we got a show this afternoon. I'll catch up with you in one of your shows soon!!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

jdto said:


> This is from a couple of weeks ago at our office summer prty
> 
> 
> Cool band. Anyone ever tell you you look like Johny Depp? I mean that in a good way .
> ...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

jdto said:


> This is from a couple of weeks ago at our office summer prty
> View attachment 437591
> 
> 
> View attachment 437593


Cool. Office/work parties can be fun.

Maybe Hercules should make stacking chairs for the music industry.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

marcos said:


> Cool band. Anyone ever tell you you look like Johny Depp? I mean that in a good way .


Thanks. And yes, people have been telling me that since I was about 21


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Mooh said:


> Cool. Office/work parties can be fun.
> 
> Maybe Hercules should make stacking chairs for the music industry.


Those chairs were the perfect height for monitor stands lol


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

AnjChito from a private event last Saturday. It was cold and there were a lot of freaking mosquitos. My hands were full of bites when we finished. ugh Still a good show in front of at least 50 people!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's another photo from the same gig.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> Here's another photo from the same gig.
> 
> 
> New Bass player buddy?
> View attachment 438857


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes, well we are still in the process of evaluating. See if it works for both sides. We are looking at auditioning another guy.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Another fun jam in Richmond Ontario. The young lad signing is just a joy to play alongside


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

marcos said:


> View attachment 439823


Genus when I first looked I thought you were playing with Beiber!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

marcos said:


> View attachment 439823


Saw the video. Great chicken pickin, Marc!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> Saw the video. Great chicken pickin, Marc!


Thanks bro. Always fun


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

From last night's show. Had a good crowd going last night. Played with our 'backup' bass player. He's into 2 other projects but if he is available, he's in. We're still looking for a bass player. We had an audition but things are not working out in a few different ways with the one we chose.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

I wish I would remember to tell someone to take a picture or two, plenty of videos... Which won't be posted because I'm inept when it comes to dealing with tech. 
Anyways here's a shot of us playing in keswick, Ontario at a private beach fundraiser party. Great turnout of probably 150 people while we were playing. They were running way ahead of schedule so they asked if we could play two sets of an hour each... Of course! Perfect fall weather too


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mikev7305 said:


> I wish I would remember to tell someone to take a picture or two, plenty of videos... Which won't be posted because I'm inept when it comes to dealing with tech.
> Anyways here's a shot of us playing in keswick, Ontario at a private beach fundraiser party. Great turnout of probably 150 people while we were playing. They were running way ahead of schedule so they asked if we could play two sets of an hour each... Of course! Perfect fall weather too
> 
> View attachment 439835


That one was on my radar, but I had other commitments. Sounds like it was a great time - The Brothers Good are friends of mine.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

A rare pic of me smiling... from a solo gig in St Catharines yesterday.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

marcos said:


> Thanks bro. Always fun


Didn’t see a video or any chicken pickin?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> From last night's show. Had a good crowd going last night. Played with our 'backup' bass player. He's into 2 other projects but if he is available, he's in. We're still looking for a bass player. We had an audition but things are not working out in a few different ways with the one we chose.
> 
> 
> Great pic buddy. Thats Ricky playing bass correct?
> View attachment 439836


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

marcos said:


> Great pic buddy. Thats Ricky playing bass correct?


Yes, that's Ricky. He's even gotten better as he's got a few more shows already under his belt. We've only been able to rehearse once with him. His playing with us again on Friday at La Casa Del Gusto on Merivale Road. Then we're playing with Ed the next day at Brew Revolution. We are still auditioning though. I have 2 coming on the 18th.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

MarkM said:


> Didn’t see a video or any chicken pickin?


On my FB page Mark. Will try and post here


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

marcos said:


> On my FB page Mark. Will try and post here


I don’t participate in bookface so I would appreciate that!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Last Saturday night at the Brew Revolution with the AnjChito band.


----------



## danreid2727 (5 mo ago)




----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

This one's from an event held a few weeks ago called Porchfest that's done every year in my neighbourhood in Montreal. Weirdly, my band has never played on an actual porch (like other bands, which is the true intention and beauty of the festival). We always play on the main street in front of a store that sells books and records. Of course, that's really cool too!


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

This was taken this past Wednesday night at the Great Notch Inn, here in New Jersey, a funky little








roadhouse bar where the band doesn't make much money, but we can play anything we want, and the crowd comes for the music., The Slingerland drumset belongs to the owner, who graciously lets me use it. The cymbals are mine.


----------



## Havok (11 mo ago)

isoneedacoffee said:


> This one's from an event held a few weeks ago called Porchfest that's done every year in my neighbourhood in Montreal. Weirdly, my band has never played on an actual porch (like other bands, which is the true intention and beauty of the festival). We always play on the main street in front of a store that sells books and records. Of course, that's really cool too!
> 
> View attachment 441951


Hey
My band played there too!!

Awesome fun!.


----------



## Havok (11 mo ago)

Played a gig in a high school. Was awesome!
A punk band reunion.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Havok said:


> View attachment 442180
> 
> 
> Hey
> ...


Actually, our Balconfete/Porchfest was in NDG (Montreal). I wasn't aware that Hudson had one too. Super cool!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

DrumBob said:


> This was taken this past Wednesday night at the Great Notch Inn, here in New Jersey, a funky little
> View attachment 442171
> 
> roadhouse bar where the band doesn't make much money, but we can play anything we want, and the crowd comes for the music., The Slingerland drumset belongs to the owner, who graciously lets me use it. The cymbals are mine.


Great pic. !!!!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Tonight at the Pera Bar and Bistro. Great crowd.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> Tonight at the Pera Bar and Bistro. Great crowd.
> View attachment 442386


Great pic as usual my friends.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Chito said:


> Tonight at the Pera Bar and Bistro. Great crowd.
> View attachment 442386


Chito buddy, that is you and your band man not the croud.

I love those license plates.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> Chito buddy, that is you and your band man not the croud.
> 
> I love those license plates.


LOL True. Actually should've mentioned, we got out original bass player back. Man he is freaking good. Didn't play with him for over a month, no rehearsals, seems like he never left. Also came back with a gold top hollowbody bass. Next time I'm bringing my goldtop hollowbody so we are 'matchy matchy'. hahahaha


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Chito said:


> LOL True. Actually should've mentioned, we got out original bass player back. Man he is freaking good. Didn't play with him for over a month, no rehearsals, seems like he never left. Also came back with a gold top hollowbody bass. Next time I'm bringing my goldtop hollowbody so we are 'matchy matchy'. hahahaha


Is your original guy staying? That would be wonderful news. You seemed rather let down at his leaving.
He is muscling in on your style with that bass though.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> Is your original guy staying? That would be wonderful news. You seemed rather let down at his leaving.
> He is muscling in on your style with that bass though.


Yeah he is kinda staying. We have 3 bass players alternating LOL One guy gets first dibs on the gigs, if he is not available, Marco, the guy in the picture is next. And if both can't do it, we have another guy who can sub in. We're still doing an audition on the 18th though. The problem with Marco is that he is too busy with life, they have 2 babies, 1 1/2 years old and a 2 month old. Plus he goes to school and works too. But he is available usually on weekends. Ricky the one in the other photo before this one, is also very busy as he plays in 2 other bands. And he is also does sound at one of the bars we play in. So his time is also limited. The best part is both these guys love playing our music.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> Tonight at the Pera Bar and Bistro. Great crowd.
> View attachment 442386


Also buddy, is that a Jack Cassidy Epiphone bass by chance? Moe has one also remember?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

marcos said:


> Also buddy, is that a Jack Cassidy Epiphone bass by chance? Moe has one also remember?


Yeah that's exactly what it is. Sounded good plugged in directly to the Bose L1 Pro16.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> Yeah that's exactly what it is. Sounded good plugged in directly to the Bose L1 Pro16.


Yes, it would sound good in the Bose. I did a gig a few weeks back where the bass player was plugged into a Bose system and it sounded very nice. Saves weight for the load in.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Just got this from a wedding I did last month:










(It was in the historic schoolhouse at the local museum, if you're wondering about the blackboards.)


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Played a few sets at the Rotary Christmas Market this weekend. Normally, this is a freeby for me (and I'm happy to do it because the local Rotary Club does great work), but thanks to a grant, it was a good paying gig this year.


















The second pic is in the "Boys Cloakroom" in a historic schoolhouse - it was a bit chilly!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

My band Anjchito did our last show at the Rainbow Bistro for this year. The crowd was a bit more than usual. Even my 84 year old Mom showed up.  Thanks to @zdogma for coming out and 'delivering' the guitar! I'll check on the fuzz pedals.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

We just added another show at this place for Dec 11 so we still have 2 more shows to go. Here was last Sunday at the Vibration Studios in Osgoode.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Last night in Ottawa with some great people. Im the old guy sitting down lol.


----------

